# Blackwater hunters falls from tree, dies



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

For those who still refuse to wear a Safety Harness while hunting from an elevated position, we lost another hunter at Blackwater today. Please make sure you come home from your hunt - if you need a Safety Harness, PM me and I'll give you one, I have two extras that came with tree stands I bought.

http://www.weartv.com/newsroom/top_stories/videos/wear_vid_5296.shtml

Ed


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Prayers sent to family and friends.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Man I hate to hear that. I also send out prayers to his family an friends.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Yes prayers sent for family and friends:angel

This forum is why I wear my harness now for last several years, since I bought my land and got elevated in the trees....:clap


----------



## Bill's Boy (Oct 2, 2007)

i also still have a brand new safty harness i will give some one. your wife and kids dont want to bury you at 33 for a deer hunt. a friend fell out of a ladder stand a few weeks ago and broke his wrist and a bad concussion and is still in pain. itcan happen to any one at any time so please tie off. call me about the harness at 232-0592bryen


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Does anyone know anything more about this than what is on WEAR's web site? The reason I ask is because I know a guy named Tony Vana and I am afraid this may be him. WEARhas his name listed as Anthony Vana, 33 years old and while I am not exactly sure how old the guy I know is that agewould be close.I think theguy I know worked at crom equipment rental and rented scaffolding. He has two small boys under the age of 5. Please let me know if you guys know anything else.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Prayers sent for the family. I have 4 harnesses still in the bags they came in. PM me and you can have one.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

So sorry to hear that, I am guilty as can be of not wearing a harness in the past but hunting out of these lock on stands this year I have become a believer. Prayers sent for the hunter and his family.:angel


----------



## collardncornbread (Sep 28, 2009)

We all should take time to pray for thes mans family. And to pray for all of our safety. 

I TOO HAVE AN EXTRA--BRAND NEW HARNESS I WILL GIVE SOMEBODY WHO WOULD LIKE TO WEAR ONE AND HAVE A SAFER HUNT. A DEER ISN'T WORTH NOT BEING SAFE.


----------



## 7mmbrowningman (Oct 19, 2008)

This is very sad indeed - just terrible. My prayers go out to his family and friends....:usaflag


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, I have confirmed that this was my friend Tony Vana. He was hunting with two buddies in Blackwater.The story I get was that he fell out of his stand (I am assuming a climber) backwardsfrom about 20'. It sounds like he was killed immediately.

While we were not overly close, we did have some things in common that created a bond that many of us can relate to. First of all, Tony's oldest son and my youngest son were classmates for 4 - 5 yearsat a pre-school program downtown until August of this year. This is how I got to know Tony. Secondly, we shared a love of the outdoors and always had something to talk about. Tony loved to hunt and fish. He also loved sharing this passion with his oldest son John. He has left behindtwo boys, ages 5 and 3 that are now without a Dad. Please take a moment and lift this family up in prayer as what they are going through right now is unimaginable and by all means, wear your safety harness at all times.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

:angel Sorry about your Friend


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Prayers for the family. :angel


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

*HOW FOOLISH CAN A HUNTER BE WHO GETS IN A TREE, LADDER OR CLIMBER OFF THE GROUND WITHOUT A HARNESS OR SAFETY DEVICE!*

Yeah I said it and if you hunt with me or Im invited to hunt with you, I wear one and if you say Naaa I dont need one, Ill get in my truck and leave, I wont hunt with ya. I never get off the ground without one. The people who say "no" think its some kinda Macho thing... That BS, it takes me 12-15 seconds to put my complicated harness on. I personally think if you dont have enough brains to use a provided or purchased harness you should have ya licensed revoked! When you fall please re-read this post!

Like it hasnt rained enuff and dew on the ground, nervous hunters, footing problems, stand shifts.... Come on people!

$35 bucks to save ya life if needed..... Your a fool if you think it cant happen to you!

STEVE HOLLOWAY
PACE FLORIDA

_PS... If I die from a fall please notify the police cause its a homicide! I wear mine!_

I sure hate it for the families of the victims. Something simple and a few seconds could have made the difference!


----------



## BANKWALKER (Aug 26, 2009)

Joebuck, sorry to hear about your friend. Thoughts and prayers go out to the family and his friends that found him.

Guys, I hope you never have to deal with the death of a fellow hunter in the woods, I have and 16 years later I am hunting again. Please wear your safty harness.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

I will donate harnesses also. Let me know where to send


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

sorry to hear about your friend joe. prayers sent to the family and friends


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Joe sorry to hear he was a friend, my prayers go out to family and friends.:angel 

I'm guilty, I hunted a few times without a harness last year when I first purchased my climbing stand. Not anymore, I made a safety harness a requirement before I would go up a tree again this year based on all the stories I have read in this past year on forums and the news about guys who have died or been seriouslyinjured falling out of a tree. Some guys stories told how they had a harness but just didn't wear it "that day". I bought aHunter Safety System Vest for myself and my son Anthony, neither one of us will go up atree without a harnessever again, it's just not worth it. Wear a safety harness guys, it only takes one slip totake a life or suffer an injury that disables you for life andtakes a huge toll on your family and friends.


----------



## collardncornbread (Sep 28, 2009)

Falling out of the tree////We are thinking we will be safe if we wear a safety harness. I do. And I have offered my extra one to someone who dont have one. Truth is Most people do already own one. and most do wear it.

BUT. We still have a problem. Didn't I hear that the couple people who fell this year were climbing up, or down the tree. How many of us are protected at this time?? I will try to start a post as soon as I have time on staying safe while climbing.But I think I could actually hook my hunter safety system up at the ground. Before I start to climb.I havent tried it yet.even if its a little loose on the tree, it should get a bite and hold if my stand broke, or slips.I know it is extra time. Does anybody else have an idea?


----------



## Funman (Aug 8, 2008)

Pensacola Ed me and my wife thank you very much for the harness, and i promise to wear it. You have a beautiful area you live in. Again thanks


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

My condolences to the family and friends and they will be in my prayers


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Our prayers to the family, especiallly the children,,, how sad for them,,,:angel

Lets get safety harnesses to those that need them,, See the safety harness thread in this forum from Dan,,, I have a box with harnesses in it,, free to who ever needs one,,,


----------



## CSA (Oct 23, 2008)

My prayers are sent to his family.


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

Condolences to the family and friends.


----------



## CSA (Oct 23, 2008)

Just wanted to thank Tom (daddytime) for the harness. It will be used from now on. Thanks once again. 

Robert.


----------



## One Shot (Dec 19, 2007)

:angel Prayers for the family :angel


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

anyone needing a harness, I have a new one in the bag in my toolbox on the truck...just say, and it's yours. Probabaly could round up a couple more as well. I am truly sorry for the family and friends of the lost hunter...


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Deeptracks, I could use it. I always just used a belt since that's what came with my stand 20 years ago but apparently a harness is much safer. I mostly use ladders and tripods now but do use the old Summit several times a year.

Thanks for the generosity. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

> *welldoya (11/24/2009)*Deeptracks, I could use it. I always just used a belt since that's what came with my stand 20 years ago but apparently a harness is much safer. I mostly use ladders and tripods now but do use the old Summit several times a year.
> 
> Thanks for the generosity. I'll send you a PM.


sent you a PM....


----------



## boutwell_43 (Oct 11, 2007)

Sad to hear...Prayers for the family.

I had a good friend of mine always pushing me to get a hhs vest. I always told him they cost to much and I did not need one. Well I had a pin break on my climber about 20-25 ft up and about fell out. For the past 5 years I will not get off the ground without it. It takes me 10-20 seconds to put on the hhs tree stalker. It is light, cant even tell I have it on. I think I got it from Scotts for $65 maybe. Best money ever spent. I have about 1500 acres leased and when I take someone I hand them a safety vest. If they say they dont need it, I tell them they either wear it or dont hunt. It would not be fair to anyone to have to find there friend that way. Once again prayers to there family.:angel They should make it a law, so you have to wear one.


----------



## Helmsy (Oct 2, 2007)

SORRYGUYS HAVENT HAD INTERNET FOR 3 MONTHS TONY VANA WAS ONEOF MY BEST FRIENDS. HAD MY BOY WITH ME THIS NIGHT AND HEADED HOME SHORLY AFTER DARK. WILE MAKING MY CHECK UP CALLS TO THE GUYS NO RESPONSE. WAS NOTIFIED WITHIN THE HOUR THAT TONY WAS ON HIS WAY DOWN THE TREE WHEN HE ADJUSTED HIS OLD MAN TO BE ABLE TO GET TO THE GROUND SEE HE ADJUSTED TO GO HIGHER AND HAD TO RE-ADJUST ON HIS WAY DOWN. HE THOUGHT HE RUNG THE LOOP WITH THE PIN BUT IT MISSED HE LEANED BAK WITH ALL THE FAITH THAT HE WAS SECURE. PIN MISSED THE LOOP. HIS FEET WERE IN THE STRAPS BOTH STRAPS ARE BROKEN ON THE BOTTOM WHICH IS STILL IN THE TREE THE PIN WAS THROUGH A HOLE AND THE HOSE WAS OUT. TONY WAS STILL WRAPPED IN HIS TOP FACE DOWN. MORAL OF THE STORY WEARYOUR HARNESSIVE ADJUSTED BEFORE, JUST AS GUILTY. NEVER AGAIN. TONY WAS HUNTING WITH MY OTHER TWO BUDDYS WHO FOUND HIM AND TRIED TO GIVE HIM CPR TO NO AVAIL. WE LEFT THE BOTTOM IN THE TREE AND ALL WENT DOWN THERE FRIDAY AND BURRIED A BIG CEDAR CROSS AT THE BASE OF THE TREE. DEAL IS TONYS BEEN CLIMBING FOR YEARS IT WASNT HIS FIRST IT CAN HAPPEN TO ANYONE. WEAR YOUR HARNESS AND HUNT WITH A BUDDY.:angel


----------



## Blazerboy (Jan 3, 2009)

Sorry to hear this scenario once again. I have several full body harnesses that anyone of you may have for free on the condition that you will wear it. My two boys have been hunting with me since they were four years old. They started climbing in ladder stands with me since they were 7. The three of us have always used harnesses. If we had a lock on with climbing sticks or a ladder stand we used often I would put a static line with a prussic knot to hook into before we ever leave the ground. They are 15 and 16 now and our rule is that if you get to your tree and don't have your harness with the safety rope......then you don't climb. You can hunt on the ground by your tree or go back to the truck and sit around. 

Please wear your harnesses. If you would like to see how to make your own static lines with the prussic knot, I will be glad to show you how. You can buy them already made from BassPro and Cabelas. I started making my own andbuy my ropes at Weatherfords in Pensacola down the road from Jerry's Drive In.

If I can help any of you with a free harness or safety line instructions send me a PM.

Be Safe,

Don


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Hate to bring up such old and terrible news but ...

I was working this morning up in Blackwater and stumbled upon this. 

We've only got a few weeks left and as excited as everyone is, please remember Tony and remember to be safe.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *collardncornbread (11/23/2009)*Falling out of the tree////We are thinking we will be safe if we wear a safety harness. I do. And I have offered my extra one to someone who dont have one. Truth is Most people do already own one. and most do wear it.
> 
> BUT. We still have a problem. Didn't I hear that the couple people who fell this year were climbing up, or down the tree. How many of us are protected at this time?? I will try to start a post as soon as I have time on staying safe while climbing.But I think I could actually hook my hunter safety system up at the ground. Before I start to climb.I haven't tried it yet.even if its a little loose on the tree, it should get a bite and hold if my stand broke, or slips.I know it is extra time. Does anybody else have an idea?


There is no excuse for not using a Hunter Safety System Vest while climbing. You simply wrap the strap around the tree above your climber and then slide it up the tree as you climb. If something happens where you slip or your climber breaks the strap and vest will prevent you from falling. I'm sure this is no different than what you can do with the safetyharnesses that come with all stands. The Hunter Safety Vest is just easier to put on and off. 

I haven't used my vest with a ladder stand yet but I assume when I purchasea ladder stand the video that comes with it will show me how to use my vest properly with it. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## maizeandblue (Jun 27, 2008)

> *BOHUNTER1 (11/23/2009)*
> 
> _PS... If I die from a fall please notify the police cause its a homicide! I wear mine!_


That's just funny! LMAO


----------



## imkilroy (Oct 27, 2007)

> *JoeZ (2/3/2010)*Hate to bring up such old and terrible news but ...
> 
> I was working this morning up in Blackwater and stumbled upon this.
> 
> We've only got a few weeks left and as excited as everyone is, please remember Tony and remember to be safe.


That should be a sobering reminder to everyone! Be careful out there guy's. We have lost a few of our fellow hunter's this year.


----------



## Kingfish53 (Sep 11, 2008)

This is just tragedy that doesn't have to happen. I know it might be a little pain in the butt to wear your safety harness, but please if not for you then for your family, take the few extra minutes and use it. Life is too short and precious, so please be careful and enjoy these last couple of weeks of the FL deer season.


----------

